# Which fogger



## Payback (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all
I'm going to be putting my Brazilian rainbow boa in a 30" viv soon and want to get a fogger for her I've got my eye on 2 
The lucky reptile superfog nano Lucky Reptile SuperFog Nano - Surrey Pet Supplies
Or the zoo med repti fogger Zoo Med Repti-Fogger RF-10 - Surrey Pet Supplies
I'm going to buy the lucky reptile humidity control for it to try to control it abit plus it goes with my temp control lol so whatever would work best with this too
Anyone got any experience with these not too sure what one to get she will go into a 4foot viv once she is big enough but that won't be for a long time
Thanks
Adam


----------



## clown8 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive have three of the repti foggers and find them great. Easy to use and maintain.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a super fog nano and it's really not great!

In fact it came unsoldered in one day. One of the design guys fixed it but the resiviour is tiny and it is very under powered.

John


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

I know youve not mentioned this one Lucky Reptile SuperFog - Humidifier SF-1UK - Surrey Pet Supplies but its a fantastic fogger it does both my vivs and the nozzle for the top viv is 7 foot above the fogger and it easily pumps it up to that hight. ive had it about 2 years with no problems. I only need to fill the water tank up once a week and the fogger comes on 4 times a day for 15 mins. 

I recommend this one: victory:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

the nano will only do a viv maximum size of 45,45,60 and takes a long time to fog up at that size so not very good. i'd deff go with the other one


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We recomend this one and use it instore. It creates a fantastic effect! :- Exo Terra Ultrasonic Fogger - Water and Humidity - Vivarium Decor - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't need a humidity control for a fogger, these make little difference to actual humidity there more for look. If you want it for humidity you need a misting system.


----------

